# New used lift



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Pretty stoked about my 7'' highlifter lift!:rockn: Should be delivered tomorrow while im at work {sucks} Will post some pics after I recieve it.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Another Craigslist find ?


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Must be nice! lol

I'd love to get a larger lift one day!

Brenton


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Actually from off of another forum. I waited until I found a deal. Dang near like all the other acc on my bike. Cant wait.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Im full of envy right now.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heck I'm pretty jealous myself....yours was like 90% less out of pocket than mine was lol. ....Your gonna be at work huh?...may have to swing out that way sometime tomorrow and see if theres a big box layin around :saevilw:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Will leave the garage open to,so you can go ahead and put it on for me.lol Thats what a buddy would do.Just sayin


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Long as I get to take it and test it out when I'm done.... but I'm not washin it when I bring it back lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Always a catch to everything!lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i may swing down there and borrow that box for a little while..... bwhahahahah


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

since everyone else is borrowing your lift can i try it out too. LOL


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Mines well!lol If each of yall borrows it and breaks an axle I could end up with four new ones.:thinking: Tempting


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll take that chance. LOL Cant wait to see the pics of it installed.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like you would come out on top


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hows it gonna feel?...I mean, rollin' down at Crosby, and that big nasty hole comes up and ur lil cousin goes thru on the 32 backs and gets hung up and you just blow right threw :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would like to get the 5inch that Twisted made it looks nice and a good price too.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Hows it gonna feel?...I mean, rollin' down at Crosby, and that big nasty hole comes up and ur lil cousin goes thru on the 32 backs and gets hung up and you just blow right threw :rockn:


 Gonna feel kinda good. That is the lift I was gonna buy. Nice looking lift and priced well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats! Can't wait to see it. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's those pics i promised you meangreen360

you can see here on the rear, holes were drilled to allow the shock to angle in. 
the distance drilled allows for exactly 1 inch of lowering. you'll need an extra set of those tiny bracket bars.










se them angled in










on the front its the same scenario but u need no extra brackets


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I would like to get the 5inch that Twisted made it looks nice and a good price too.


I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just curious what color your lift will be... I would assume you will go with something different from Phreebsd's orange...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

orange is the default.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Its orange my friend. Dont care if it was pink. It will be a mudd color most of the time anyways. Thanks phree for the pics. My bike has a rake to it,so if I just do that to the rear she may sit level.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

there is an invention called powder coating .. lol...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey shawn,I can hook you up with the place that powder coated my racks. They are the people who powder coat Gravedigger's frames. They are right here in spring.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hey monsterbrute, who did your racks? I need to get mine done... the rattle can job just doesn't last very long


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I had mine powdercoated. It's orange...but not default. Mine changed from metallic hunter orange to burnt orange in the sun. Here is a pic of how much darker it is and difference in color in the sun.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Fedex finally dropped it off! Gotta get one axle fixed and on she goes. Gotta replace a couple seals too.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the club meangreen 
remember drill the steering stem first! (before the knuckles)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bout time, now you can play with the big boys lol. ...by the way, I was rudely woke up today to go to Tiffs sis's b-day party at Iguana Joes in Crosby so I never had the chance to call Randall about that cv, will do tomorrow I promise.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! MIMB needs a "LIKE" button! LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> hey monsterbrute, who did your racks? I need to get mine done... the rattle can job just doesn't last very long


Precision Powder Coating in Spring,Tx.Small shop but really good work.They have a bunch of photos on the wall of Gravedigger's frame that they did.They even call the color "Digger Green."


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get to work!!! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

It's gonna look bad a$$ :headbang:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually that orange might look pretty sick under that green........:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

It will. I've seen one. Look awesome.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I sure hope so. Gotta pick up my axle tomorrow. Waiting stuff sucks!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Almost complete! Waiting for my new axle shaft to come in.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks awsome meangreen. im happy for ya!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lookin good bro


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks phree! Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> lookin good bro


 Thanks bro! Im ready to do work!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:rockn: awesome!! looks good.. need to get some more pics up!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hahaha...just noticed I managed to get a tire in your pic, well part of a tire. Bike looks good dude, I'm just as anxious as you are about wantin to take her out to play


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Really happy with the outcome. No more rake either. Still waiting on my axle shaft,had to see what it looked until I recieve it.lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good brotha man!
that's my favorite lift!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Me Likes


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Thanks bro! Im ready to do work!


well come with us to the meet and greet and we will do work .. the orange and team green looks better than i thought it would ..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man. I am really digging the lime green and orange.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas! Its growing on me. Walker I would love to go but if I get my new job tomorrow wont be able to make it. Making money comes first,know what I mean.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Thanks fellas! Its growing on me. Walker I would love to go but if I get my new job tomorrow wont be able to make it. Making money comes first,know what I mean.


yep can't say i blame you there will always be other rides . but a good job don't come around very often these days..


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks good man. im leaving team big though


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*congrats !! 
cant wait to see it out on the trails 

its nice to find sweet deals , let me know if there is any we can do to help out with in the future.
*


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks SICK bud! I'd love to rock a 7" HL lift one day!

Brenton


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks good cuz .....Dillon is gonna crap when he sees that...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yep! Cant wait to get it on the trail.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those painted stacks look good on the bike!
i was just now paying attention to them


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> those painted stacks look good on the bike!
> i was just now paying attention to them


 Closest I could find at oreilly's. Its engine enamel. Called grabber green and the number is 248951 if anyone wants to buy some.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Closest I could find at oreilly's. Its engine enamel. Called grabber green and the number is 248951 if anyone wants to buy some.


that's the color I used on my racks and snorks... also on my Jeep...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont worry Shawn, we'll get er' good n muddy here real soon I'm sure. Have you put a tape back on it yet?...just curious to see if you still got me by a 1/2 inch or not lol.



ThaMule said:


> Looks good man. im leaving team big though


 Dude..."team big"....c'mon now, more like team HUGE....your brute makes mine look like a baby!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Got 21'' at the rear diff. Cant remember what we measured before


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to say I'm the same or maybe I'm 1/2 inch taller than that...have to go check. I know we measure the floor boards last time


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Im at 20.5 at the floorboards. Well gotta go see if I get my new job. Got my finger crossed.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck with the job!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hek my 6" Gorilla lift i just put on my bike i got off craigslist. The lift was used but it had 5 brande new Gorilla axle which i had a rear spare. I found it in Mississippi just south of Memphis, Tn. I travel alot with my job and i just happen to find it on craigslist for $750.00. I couldnt pass it up at all had to buy but was broke after that. It was worth it though. Good luck on your lift bro!!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

look good. i cant believe you only have 21 at the floorboards tho. my brute had 24" to the floorboards with the 6" gorilla lift.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got 21 1/4" at the boards inline with the footpeg. would be 22" at the rear diff but I've got those Aluminum Products skid plates which drop me down to about 20 3/4"....I'm settin on 29.5s with 5lbs of air, we both have HL springs...if I had 31s I'd be just a tiny bit bigger than you.



bump530 said:


> look good. i cant believe you only have 21 at the floorboards tho. my brute had 24" to the floorboards with the 6" gorilla lift.


 ^the only person I've seen post #'s like this was Tha Mule with his 10" Catvos and 29.5s... What size tires were you running and how stiff were your shocks set? I run 5lbs of air in my 29.5s and shocks are on the lowest setting. I just didnt think the Gorilla was that much bigger...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i don't care about ground clearance .. its what it does in the mud holes what matters to me ..lol.. you get that job bro


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> i don't care about ground clearance .. its what it does in the mud holes what matters to me ..lol.. you get that job bro


 Hell no!!! Hopefully they have another hiring soon. Looks like its off to the ol miss ride for me. Cant wait. Unless they have another hiring before then,which I doubt


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> I got 21 1/4" at the boards inline with the footpeg. would be 22" at the rear diff but I've got those Aluminum Products skid plates which drop me down to about 20 3/4"....I'm settin on 29.5s with 5lbs of air, we both have HL springs...if I had 31s I'd be just a tiny bit bigger than you.
> 
> 
> ^the only person I've seen post #'s like this was Tha Mule with his 10" Catvos and 29.5s... What size tires were you running and how stiff were your shocks set? I run 5lbs of air in my 29.5s and shocks are on the lowest setting. I just didnt think the Gorilla was that much bigger...


i didnt even pay attention to way size tire you had, that explains most of it. i had 31s. my shocks were on the lowest setting but i had HL springs. im not making this stuff up either lol. 

HeadC1 had right at the same with 30 backs with stock springs turned all the way up. next time i see his old bike, ill try to remember to measure it to double check my numbers.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Hell no!!! Hopefully they have another hiring soon. Looks like its off to the ol miss ride for me. Cant wait. Unless they have another hiring before then,which I doubt


well look on the bright side ... you can come with us and pop that cherry on the lift and hang out with some good folks and some bad influences..lol... :rockn:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> well look on the bright side ... you can come with us and pop that cherry on the lift and hang out with some good folks and some bad influences..lol... :rockn:


 Sounds like I will be hanging out with my dads side of the family! Already use to that. Bring it on!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 3 of us def gonna have to have a mud race against each other...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

count me out .. if i wanna go fast i have a picture of what i drive .. sorry i will video yall 2 racing


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

doesnt necessarily have to be a fast race...thinkin like the 27 hole, who can make it farthest or if we all make it then I dont know...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Count me out also. I aint trying to break nothing first day out and that far away.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

man that bike look sick man. liking the lift. wish i had some dough to throw away on that lol :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

how about we just got threw the 27 hole .. fom the video's if you just make it all the way threw your a winner.. but i will go threw it lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> how about we just got threw the 27 hole .. fom the video's if you just make it all the way threw your a winner.. but i will go threw it lol


That's more like it. a little game of follow the leader.:haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the deeper the better i ain't scared to go chest deep..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^ SICK'EM BOY!!:flames:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Hey dale o buddy o pal. When yall boys coming home? By the way you da man


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

talked to justin earlier .. sounds like black, blue, and green goin to be riding together


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Im ready to roll


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep makes 2 of us broski


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Hey dale o buddy o pal. When yall boys coming home? By the way you da man


 EARLY DECEMBER!! BE HOME FOR CHRISTMAS!! 

CANT FREAKIN WAIT!! READY TO GO HUNTING!!! :saevilw:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I hear ya on that one! Cant wait my self


----------

